# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > توسعه وب (Web Development) >  برنامه نویسی وب یا اندروید ؟

## maasoumi

سلام
دوستان سوالی داشتم که خیلی وقته ذهنم رو درگیر کرده.

آینده برنامه نویسی وب بهتره یا موبایل ؟

از همه جوانب ببینید لطفا. بازار کار، دریافت سفارش، تولید برنامه یا سایت شخصی برای درآمد و ....

ممنون

----------


## mostafae

به نظر من "طراحی رابط کاربری" چون هم تو شرکت های طراحی سایت و هم تو شرکت های طراحی اپلیکیشن موبایل میتونن فعالیت کنن

----------


## amir6771

از نظر من قطعا برنامه نویسی موبایل بازار کار بهتری داره. شما وقتی برای موبایل اپلیکیشن مینوسی جامعه هدفت چندین میلیون کاربر ایرانی هست.این روزها دیگه تو خیلی از خونه ها حداقل یه گوشی هوشمند پیدا میشه (اگه نگیم چندتا!) و این آمار روز به روز هم داره بیشتر میشه.حالا اگه بتونی تو مارکت های خارجی کار بکنی که چه بهتر!

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

بنظر من برنامه نویسی موبایل بهتره چون برنامه نویسی وب دیگه همه یادمیگیرن و خودشون طراحی میکنن اما برای موبایل باید یه زبان رو حرفه ای بلد باشی و ممکن بتونی نرم افزارت رو هم بفروشی

----------


## pbm_soy

مگه برای وب نباید برنامه نویسی یادبگیرید؟! منظورم اون همه که میگید وب بلد هستند و میتوانند برای وب برنامه نویسی کنند پس میتوانند جاوا یادبگیرند و برای موبایل هم برنامه بنویسند!  حالا شاید بهتر میشد میگفتید برنامه نویسی موبایل جدیدتر است و تعداد کمتری بلد هستند و کار برنامه نویسی در آن درحال حاضر سود بهتری دارد! البته این مورد هم قطعی نیست! و هردو مورد بازار خودشون را دارند!

تازه برای برنامه نویسی وب یادگرفتن زحمت بیشتری باید صرف کنید! چون باید html , css , javascript  راباید یادبگیرید و بعد یک زبان یا تکنولژی سمت سرور مانند asp , jsp , php , cgi  را باید یادبگیرید مضافا براینکه برای بهتر کردن کارتون شاید مجبورباشید موارد دیگری را هم یاد بگیرید مانند jquery , ajax , activex , applet , flash  و همینطور باید یک نوع دیتابیس سرور مانند ms sql server  و یا my sql server  را هم باید یاد بگیرید اینا همگی مواردی بودند که مرتبط به برنامه نویسی یا خود برنامه نویسی بودندن البته در زمینه وب
حالا به غیر از این موارد برای حرفه ای تر کارکردن پیشنهاد میشود مواردی مانند شبکه و مهندسی اینترنت و مدیریت سرورها    و کنترل پنلهای مربوط به هاستها و مساله مهمتر امنیت وب است که باید یادگرفته شود!
البته برنامه نویسی موبایل هم گسترده است ولی نه به این گستردگی وب! برای موبایلها حالا چه قدیمی ها که با j2me کار میشد و چه این اندروید هردو جاوا هستند وبا بلد بودن جاوا تقریبا تمام نیازهای یک برنامه نویس تقریبا برآورده میشود البته بلد بودن شبکه و امنیت و غیره در اینجا هم ارزش کار را میتواند بالا ببرد!

برنامه نویسی برنامه نویسی دیگه! شما برنامه نویسی را درست یادبگیرید هروقت چیز جدیدی آمد خیلی راحت میتوانید آنرا یادبگیرید و وقتتون هم تلف نمیشود!

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

بله حرف شما کاملا درست میباشد.
برای برنامه نویسی موبایل شاید نیاز به یادگیری فقط یک زبان نیاز داشته باشید ولی برای وب حداقل نیاز به 3 زبان برای خود وب و 1 زبان برای سرور نیاز دارید که یادبگیرید(گفتم حداقل) :متفکر:  بنظرم به صرفه نمی باشد و سود بیشتر در موبایل باشد

----------


## hsgpro

سلام
حرف های آقای *pbm_soy* کاملاً تایید میشن اما اینم باید در نظر داشته باشید که برای وب CMS ها یا نرم افزار هایی هستن که با چند کلیک ساده برات یه سایت میسازن.برای موبایل هم برنامه هایی هستن که کار ساخت اپلیکیشن رو ساده میکنن اما به سادگی کار این CMS ها نیست.
پس فکر کنم منظور دوستمون از اینکه هر کسی تو وب برای خودش سایت میزنه همین CMS ها مثل وردپرس بود.والا وردپرس رو الان یه بچه 7 ساله هم نصب میکنه و باهاش سایت میزنه.درسته این CMS ها به رشد وب کمک میکنن اما متاسفانه دیگه برنامه نویسی اختصاصی سایت خیلی خیلی کم شده الان حتی شرکت های بزرگ هم از وردپرس و جوملا و دروپال و... استفاده میکنن و علاقه ای به برنامه نویسی سایت از صفر ندارن.
به نظر من با اینکه زبان ها و تکنولوژی های تحت وب خیلی بیشتر از موبایل است اما بازار کار موبایل بازدهی و نتیجه بهتری داره خصوصاً که میلیون ها مخاطب حاضر و آماده در مارکت های معروف دارید اما برای سایت باید چند سال کار کنید تا بالاخره به یه قرون درآمد برسید.

----------


## pbm_soy

بله تائید میکنم و واقعا این موارد معادلات وب را تقریبا عوض کرده اند!
متاسفانه یا خوشبختانه این CMS ها هم فوق العاده پیشرفته هستند و حتی حجم کدهاشون هم خیلی بالاست! یعنی نه میشه این کدها را از پایه مطالعه کرد و نه میشه درحد اونا نوشت!
مطالعه را میشه ماژولار و کلی کلی مطالعه کرد و یا نوشتنش هم نمیگم نمیشه مثل اینا نوشت ولی کار زیاد میبرد و هزینه زیادی را میطلبد و رقابت با اینها هم دشوار است!
فقط میماند اینکه برای این نوع نرم افزارها ماژول و پلاگین و کامپوننت بنویسیم که جدیدا بازار خوبی دارد (گویا)

البته نکته ای که باید بهش توجه کنیم اینه که ما ایرانیها زیاد از پیشرفتهای جدید و نو وب استفاده نمیکنیم البته یکی از دلایلش هم کیفیت پایین اینترنت است و خیلی کارهایی که میتوان انجام داد را بخاطر بد بودن سرویس انجام نمیدهیم و یا اگر هم انجام شود محکوم به فناست!
از امکانات جدید و خوب وب میتوان به WebGl اشاره کرد که تقریبا تمام امکانات OpebnGL را در وب دراختبار ما میگذارد و توسط javascript خیلی راحت میتوان ترسیم انجام داد حتی 3بعدی! و خیلی امکانات دیگر که باید به آنها هم توجه شود!

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

به نظر بنده شما با یک زبان برنامه نویسی شروع به برنامه نویسی تحت اندروید بکنید
بعد در کنارش برای اینکه زیاد گیج و سخت نباشد با ورد پرس یا جوملا هم وب بسازید.
البته این نظر بنده میباشد. :متفکر:

----------


## maasoumi

به نظر من دوستانی که میگن الان هرکی واسه خودش سایت طراحی میکنه بهتره یه سری به کافه بازار بزننن و برن اون آخرای لیست تا ببینن چه بچه هایی برنامه اندروید مینویسن.
اگر کسی دنبال یه کار خوب و حرفه ای باشه اون کسی که با 2 تا کلیک سایت رو میسازه عمرا نمیتونه براش طراحی کنه چون بلد نیست و بالاخره یه جای کار گیر میکنه. همین برای برنامه نویسی موبایل هم هست و اگر کسی دنبال کار حرفه ای باشه هر بچه ای نمیتونه کارش رو انجام بده.

مشخص نیست شاید 3 سال دیگه اندروید کلا خداحافظی کنه  :لبخند گشاده!: 

شما موفق این هستید که وب دیگه مرده ؟ من اینطور فکر نمیکنم و هنوزم هستند کسایی که توی این بخش حضور داشته باشن

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

بله شما درست میگویید
ولی فکر نکنم اندروید خداحافظی کنه چون الان همه تجهیزات دارن به سمت این میرن که با یک گوشی هوشمند ساده کار انجام بدن نه روی یه لپتاپ.
مزیت گوشی هوشمند زیاده و به طور روزمره خیلی ها از گوشی استفاده میکنند.

الان هم بازم دارم میگم *این نظر شخصی بنده هست* که  سراغ برنامه نویسی اندروید بروید چون خودم دارم برای اندروید برنامه نویسی میکنم و پول خوبی توش هست

----------


## maasoumi

از یه جهت دیگه ای هم هست. به طور مثال شما فکر کنید یه سایتی طراحی می کنید که با استقبال زیادی روبه رو میشه و بازدید زیادی ازش میگیرین. از طریق تبلیغات میتونید درآمد داشته باشید و روز به روز هم زیادترش کنید ولی توی بخش اپلیکیشن این ممکن نیست چون هر چقدر هم که برنامه با استقبال روبه رو بشه 1 بار خرید میشه و تمام. 
مگر اینکه یه چیز برزگ مثل کلش بنویسین که دائمی باشه.

درکل من خودم خیلی به وب علاقه دارم . خیلی خیلی بیشتر از اپلیکیشن نوشتن. میخوام برم دنبالش تا حرفه ای یاد بگیرم ولی همش دو دل میشم که نکنه اونطور که باید نتونم درآمد داشته باشم.

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

خب سراغ وب بروید
ولی چرا شما هر دوتاش رو یاد نمیگیرید؟
شما یک وب بنویسید که بازدید کننده زیادی داشته باشه بعد در تبلیغات سایت اپلیکیشنی که برای اندروید نوشته اید رو هم بفروش بگذارید.
اما هر کاری که خواستید انجام بدید چه برنامه نویسی اندروید و چه وب باید *یک تیم چند نفره* تشکیل بدهید.*کسانی که کارگروهی میکنند زودتر موفق میشوند و پیشرفت میکنند.* :لبخند: 
شما به علاقه خودت نگاه کن اگر وب دوست داری خب سراغ وب برو کسی نمیتونه جلوی علاقه و راهت رو بگیره. :چشمک: 
اما کار گروهی رو درنظر داشته باش.چون مهمه.
همیشه پشت صحنه اپلیکیشن ها مثل کلش و وبسایت های بزرگ *یک تیم* برنامه نویسی قوی وجود داره.

----------


## maasoumi

نظر من اینه که برای یادگیری چیزی باید روی اون تمرکز کرد  و تمام وقت رو برای اون گذاشت. اگر بخوام هم زمان 2 تا زبان برنامه نویسی رو یاد بگیرم یا هیچکدوم حرفه ای نمیشه یا اگه بشه خیلی بیشتر زمان میبره. 
ممنون از شما دوستان

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

امیدوارم هر بخشی رو چه موبایل چه وب رو انتخاب کردی در اون پیشرفت کنی و حرفه ای ترین توی اون بخش بشوی.
*اما کار تیمی رو درنظر داشته باش*.اگر میخواهی کارت رو بزرگ کنی

----------

